# Need some chrome advise on my Elgin twinbar



## then8j (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok this my struggle. I'm sending parts off to be chromed and I can't decide about the rims. The bike is going to be midnight blue with dark cream fenders and details. So..... The rims, should I go chrome with white wall tires or cream with black wall tires???

I don't know why I'm having a hard time with this but some input would help, maybe some examples.
Here is what it looks like now all rusty and missing parts, (which I have most all now!!!)






Elgin twinbar project by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 21, 2011)

By the consumer catalogs, Twin-Bars were equipped with chrome rims on all models until the spring/summer 1940 introduction of the 4-Star model with contrasting fenders. Along with the two-tone paint job on the 4-Star model came the use of ivory painted rims, coordinated with the fenders, which were used until the model was dropped from production.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 21, 2011)

Yours does look like a 4-star, but missing the critical part that makes it so... as you know.
Painted rims and the contrast are characteristically Elgin and just look better in my opinion.
9/10 of my bikes have chrome rims and guessing your collection is predominantly with unpainted rims, so it is your chance to make a statement.
I am almost done cleaning reassembling my 4-star, so if you need a pic to decide, lmk.


----------



## then8j (Apr 21, 2011)

So did I understand this right..... All 4 stars came with painted cream rims and they started producing them in 1940? When did production of the 4 star stop? so what tires came on them white or black wall? 

I am really leaning tword painted rims with the pin stripe.......

I do have two 4 star head shrouds, but only have three front loading lights, and missing the taillight lens.


----------



## Frank-elginfan (Apr 23, 2011)

On mine i decide to use the same color i use on the frame with a stripe the same color of the fenders, what do you think?


----------



## then8j (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Nice Frank. Your bike looks flawless, do you have more pictures? I like the dark with the light stripe. I was having a hard time picturing whitewalls on cream rims, the whitewalls look great with the dark rims.
I took mine apart the other day and found that the original color is a beautiful Maroon.


----------



## ballooney (Apr 30, 2011)

Will you have your chrome work done in the bay area?  If so where?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 30, 2011)

The correct scheme for your rims would be white with maroon pin strip if your bike is maroon. It is a lot of white if you go with white walls, so beyond going correct there is personal preference. Personally I'm going with correct and putting blackwalls on twin bar. I found some really cool Sears Allstate tires at the Seattle swap a couple of years ago. I'll post some pics later. Also another thing to consider is that white walls are very spendy and black walls are not so bad.


----------



## then8j (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes I'm having the chrome done by Santa rosa plating. He was recommended by a guy that I sold a bike to and the chrome work looked great. I talked to the owner who is a great guy and  knows what he is doing. I think that I'm going to go for nickel plating.  
I'm not sure how much it is all going to cost for me yet...... I have parts for 2-1/2 bikes that need worked on. 

Personal preference..... Guess I'll restore the bike to beautiful to me, and save some money. I have some great 1950's black walls that would look good. 

I am thinking that few people will think that it is "ugly" lol. Oh wait except for the people that haven't learned what is ugly verses unusual.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 30, 2011)

These are the Sears Allstate I picked up at the Seattle swap a few years ago. I think they will go with my white fenders and white rims. Just a note on chrome and nickel plating, once again to be "correct" as far as I know chrome plating was invented around 1927 and possibly not used on bicycles until a few years later. So bikes of that era and earlier would have nickel plating and most everything after about 1930 would have chrome plating of course I personally like the rich look of nickel more than I like chrome. So I guess we will have to wait for pictures of the resto-mod Elgin Four Star Deluxe. Correct or custom it will be a cool bike. JT


----------



## elginkid (May 1, 2011)

Painted rims with black tires all the way.  I personally don't care for whitewalls, and I love painted rims.


----------



## Twinbar (May 12, 2011)

The Four Star would have the ivory painted rims and the pinstripe would match the frame color.  The impending War killed off the deluxe bikes including the Four Star after 1941.


----------



## DonChristie (May 13, 2011)

elginkid said:


> Painted rims with black tires all the way.  I personally don't care for whitewalls, and I love painted rims.




Same here! 

As far as Nickel vs. Chrome, Nickel tarnishes more equating to more cleaning. Also, Nickel is the base when you Chrome. Any Chrome house general can Nickel for a little less.


----------



## KansasJack (May 13, 2011)

A few years ago, I had the same decision to make with my 1935 Elgin. I decided to go with chrome rims...until the chrome plater told me that it would cost $150.00 per rim. At that point I suddenly decided that painted rims might be better.


----------



## then8j (May 13, 2011)

That's funny!! I went to the chrome plater the other day and dropped off parts, as he was going through the prices, he asked me where the rims were.....then said "you can't do all these parts and not get the rims chromed too...." I am saving $200 by going with painted rims.......


----------

